# Sluggish SOTW



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Several days ago sotw got really slow. Every new page takes from 15 seconds to a minute to complete loading during which you have to wait before seeing anything other than the site's banner. Am I the only one noticing this?

It has become really annoying. So much so, that more often than not I just close the browser or go to another site rather than wait so long.

If the problem is due to traffic, this is one way to solve it.


----------



## Isle of Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

Haven't noticed it here, Al.


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Might need to do some cleanup on your computer Al!!


----------



## newlifesax (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm on a slow network at work and it hasn't been taking nearly that long here in E. Texas...and you know, in general we move pretty slowly over here.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Martin Williams said:


> Might need to do some cleanup on your computer Al!!


Nope. Other sites don't exhibit the problem. And other computers here do. This is something happening outside of my reach.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

Makes me long for the speedy good ol' days of dialup.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

May need to clean your browser cache out.
Or, perhaps clear all cookies.

whoops, just saw your earlier post while I was replying. Never mind.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Al Stevens said:


> Several days ago sotw got really slow. Every new page takes from 15 seconds to a minute to complete loading during which you have to wait before seeing anything other than the site's banner. Am I the only one noticing this?
> 
> It has become really annoying. So much so, that more often than not I just close the browser or go to another site rather than wait so long.
> 
> If the problem is due to traffic, this is one way to solve it.


Same Here Al. Nothing helped,even closing the browser.
Was worse late at night.How do you delete cookies?


----------



## monzamess (Oct 7, 2007)

Trace route: If you're on Windows, Start->Run, type "cmd" and press enter, a command window opens, type "tracert forum.saxontheweb.net" and press enter (Unix-based systems will have a similar command to run from shell).

This shows the network hops between your computer and SOTW. I don't see any over 123 milliseconds from my machine. If you see one that is very high or doesn't respond at all, that's the culprit. If it's a computer on your network, bug your admin to fix it (if he/she is cool with it). If it's not, you're at the mercy of someone else.


----------



## altosaxguy1 (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe SOTW was taking an early Christmas break.


----------



## Smooth Sop Berator (May 20, 2006)

I've just come up against a problem I've never encountered before on SOTW. When I try to open the "A very sad thing...." thread by rleitch my antivirus blocks it completely. The privacy protection box is displayed, which is not unusual, but closing it does not allow the thread to be shown. It only happens one the one thread.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Im glad Im not the only one with the problem. Now I can blame someone else . 

I find an almost intollerable delay when I change to the page that has the posting window. Once it "turns over" everything loads up quickly but getting there takes a while.

....maybe its an intentional ploy to get me to think before posting :?


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Al Stevens said:


> Several days ago sotw got really slow. Every new page takes from 15 seconds to a minute to complete loading during which you have to wait before seeing anything other than the site's banner. Am I the only one noticing this?


It happened to me a few times; and each time when I was trying to open a thread in the Marketplace that I was interested in. Talk about frustration. I think it was the pictures displayed that held it up. I'm not on dial-up either.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

It's a known issue with potentially as many different causes as there are cases of the problem. Usually I just decide to check in later, and voila, it's fixed. I wish I had a more definative answer, but I do not. If it continues for days, you might try talking to your ISP, although that has never worked for me.


----------

